# '07 ONIX TDF, fork slightly different color?



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

About a year ago I bought the '07 ONIX TDF, the first one that was ordered from my LBS. During delivery, I noticed that the blue color on the fork was slightly different when compared to the rest of the bike. The fork seems to be a bit less blue when you look at it at the shadow. When it is on the sun, it looks better. 
I have also seen the same thing with some '06 ONIX, ORCA in orange. Is this an Orbea thing?

BTW, I love my ride!


----------

